# brown discharge instead of period



## desperat4baby

Hi im new here and my fiancee have been tryin for a baby since january 2011 when i came off the pill which i had only been on for 6months. I was due my period this month on the 3rd but instead of full heavy red bleeding with quiet severve pain i always get i have a brown discharge like what i get at the end of my period which is usually 6days. I have never had something like this before no cramps like period cramps just a strange feeling in my stomache and this month i have been unusually tired and had several headaches which isnt like me also have had random moments of nausea. I dont no when exactly i would have conceived to no if its implantation as we have sex very regulary. My fiancee already has a daughter from a previous relationship and i am really desperate to be pregnant and am fed up of disapointment can anyone pls help does this sound like my period again or could i be pregnant i havent tested yet cos i dont want to do it to soon and get negative answer. Thank you.


----------



## mammag

brown spotting around the time of your missed period is literally the definition of implantation bleeding! It's not positive however; but I would definitely recommend testing soon. Good Luck.


----------



## desperat4baby

Thanks :) i really hope this is finally it but im still so worried 2find out its my period fingers crossed i dont come on


----------



## mammag

Fx'd and :dust: for you hun :)


----------



## desperat4baby

The discharge has now turned blood red so im takin it it was my period after al an im not pregnant :( thanks 4ur support tho


----------



## desperat4baby

Ok so i no i said in my last post that i had come on but now im not so convinced. I started to get slight stomache cramp right at the time an argument had just started in my house and passed some red blood which i obviously thought was period coming. Wel when the argument at home calmed down my slight stomache cramps went and the blood turned back to brown discharge and has since stopped. I have honestly never experienced anything like this before al i have now is a weird sensitive like feeling in my stomache. Just wondering what people think?


----------



## desperat4baby

Can sum1 please help me i have had no spotting or discharge today until me and my fiancee had a slight disagreement on something and i found one random little blob of blood and that was all and completly stopped and disapeared again. I am really starting to think this could be implantation bleeding please what do people think?


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi desperat4baby - I would personally go and see your dr. Brown blood indicates old blood - typically a sign of pregnancy or AF's arrival (either it comes from implantation bleeding or just random spotting around the time of your due date) - the fact you now have red blood and pain indicates fresh blood and you're convinced it's not your period.

Keep us updated, good luck and hope you are a bit better by the time you read this!


----------



## Tanzibar83

Oh yes, I should have said in the previous post, I wouldn't leave it any longer for the testing as your due date has been and gone but I understand if you want to wait a few more days.

I don't know anything about getting implantation bleeding days after AF is due, sorry. I would guess that it's not that you've experienced though.


----------



## desperat4baby

Well im not really in pain i just have a strange feeling in my stomache not period like i have only had 2 randon drops of blood in the past 3days since being due on other than that its been brown discharge or nothing. I have never ever had this before i always go straight into a heavy flow. Im going to test at the weekend so i will let u no :)


----------



## desperat4baby

I no a little about implantation and i understand why you say it might not be that but i also no that youcan experience bleeding/spotting around the time of your period so it could be either or just very strange af


----------



## Tanzibar83

Please keep us posted. The old saying on BnB is "it's not over til AF shows her face" - so I hope she stays well away :D


----------



## LilLeafyLea

Good luck d, hoping it's a sure sign of an implantation for you. I'm keeping everything XD! Some great advice Tanzibar :)


----------



## jmm1980

hey, i've had the same type of discharge. Never happened to me either. Now 8 days over due for AF. Done a test and its negative. Like you i'm so confused. Someone did say i could of ovalated later than normal but i don't follow that, that closely. Hope you get good news soon. x


----------



## desperat4baby

Yer im exactly the same i dont follow ovulation so im thinkin mayb the same thing could have happened to me cos ive taken a test today and its negative :s i am now 4days late and no signs or feelings of period coming i no its not exactly a long time and i could have accepted the answer from the test and thought i must just be late if it hadnt been for the unusually spotting which is why im so convinced that i am pregnant. Im goin to test again in a few days so i will keep you all posted and good luck to us all :) x


----------



## overthemoon

Hey. Can't give you a definite answer, but didn't want to read and run. So just dropping by to wish you luck.


----------



## jmm1980

Still no AF for me, so made my mind up that i'll test again monday, see what that saids. xx


----------



## Justwantababy

desperat4baby said:


> Yer im exactly the same i dont follow ovulation so im thinkin mayb the same thing could have happened to me cos ive taken a test today and its negative :s i am now 4days late and no signs or feelings of period coming i no its not exactly a long time and i could have accepted the answer from the test and thought i must just be late if it hadnt been for the unusually spotting which is why im so convinced that i am pregnant. Im goin to test again in a few days so i will keep you all posted and good luck to us all :) x


Ooh let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed x x x


----------



## Justwantababy

desperat4baby said:


> Yer im exactly the same i dont follow ovulation so im thinkin mayb the same thing could have happened to me cos ive taken a test today and its negative :s i am now 4days late and no signs or feelings of period coming i no its not exactly a long time and i could have accepted the answer from the test and thought i must just be late if it hadnt been for the unusually spotting which is why im so convinced that i am pregnant. Im goin to test again in a few days so i will keep you all posted and good luck to us all :) x


Ooh let us know how you get on. Fingers crossed x x x


----------



## faizal74

i ve looked up several websites; 

Preparing for Pregnancy 
See Your Doctor First
A preconception counseling appointment with your doctor is an important first step in preparing for pregnancy.
Why Prenatal Vitamins Are Important
Why you should take prenatal vitamins before and during your pregnancy. 
Planning for a Healthy Pregnancy
If you're planning to become pregnant, prepare for a healthy pregnancy by taking care of medical and dental concerns beforehand.
Your Pre-Pregnancy To-Do List
Trying to conceive? Print this to-do list for a healthy pregnancy.
Preparing for Pregnancy Emotionally
Here are a few points to think about before making a baby.
Getting Pregnant After Birth Control
How soon can you get pregnant after stopping birth control?
Can You Time Your Pregnancy?
Is it possible to schedule your pregnancy for a certain month or season?

Improve Your Fertility 

Understanding Conception This article helps you understand the various steps from ovulation to a positive pregnancy test.
Getting Started on Getting Pregnant You've decided to have a baby! Now you're probably wondering: how long will it take to get pregnant, when to have sex, and how often? Find out here.
8 Ways to Boost Your Fertility
If you're like most couples who are trying to conceive, you want to get pregnant sooner rather than later. Heres help.
7 Tips for Getting Pregnant Faster
There are some things you can do -- or not do -- to help increase your chances of getting pregnant. Here are seven expert-approved tips for getting pregnant.
Tool: Ovulation Calendar:baby:
Find out the best times for you and your partner to conceive.


----------



## desperat4baby

Hi everyone just to keep you all updated i tested again on monday and guess what there was a faint second line there sayin i was pregnant :) im so happy i cant believe my wish finally came true im going to do the other test in a few days just to see if the line gets any clearer. I wish evreryone here the best of luck x


----------



## kkm

Congratulations!


----------



## JustK

desperat4baby said:


> Hi everyone just to keep you all updated i tested again on monday and guess what there was a faint second line there sayin i was pregnant :) im so happy i cant believe my wish finally came true im going to do the other test in a few days just to see if the line gets any clearer. I wish evreryone here the best of luck x

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## jmm1980

congrates. how late were you in the end?? xx


----------



## Waggledager

Hello i'm new here and have found this website very helpful, I've been reading desp4babys posts and am experiencing something similar. Me and my husband have been trying for several months with no luck :(. I'm due on This Saturday but started spotting last sunday. i'm hoping it is implantation bleeding but I have no other symptoms. I'm also worried that if it is not that then it might be some other condition i'm not aware of that could be affecting my fertility. Any help or advice would be appreciated.... ....


----------



## preston3

hi im new to b and b just needed sum advice i am currently 12 days late but had three neg hpt and one neg doctors test im never irregular with my periods has anyone had a similar experience.


----------



## jmm1980

hey Preston i'm in the same boat, although not been to the docs yet. I'm hoping its just that are hormone levels arent quite high enough yet. xx


----------



## desperat4baby

I was 7days late when i tested the second time and got a faint positive the test before that at 4days late was negative so it is the hcg levels building up so it can take time to get a positive x


----------



## boo2306

Hi desperat4baby,
If you are worrying about getting pregnant and getting stressed that's causing the brown blood. I've had what I thought was a period like that before. Never thought of testing as I was on the pill. I just thought it was old blood. Go to the gp and arrange a scan and midwife. Congratulations. X


----------



## Waggledager

Well I tested in the end and got a neg . . . .:( so not sure whats going on. . . if I don't come on how long should I leave it before testing again . .? ? ?


----------



## boo2306

Waggledager said:


> Well I tested in the end and got a neg . . . .:( so not sure whats going on. . . if I don't come on how long should I leave it before testing again . .? ? ?

I would wait about 3/4 days or so if no sign of af by then. Good luck, hope you get a :bfp: X


----------



## desperat4baby

Hey guys well afta my 2faint positives i saw my midwife 2day and had 2do another test to comfirm mu pregnancy well it turned up negative i really dont understand whats happening to me pls pls can anyone give me some advice im totally gutted i dont no whether i lost my baby without knowin or if my baby never existed or whether i just have very low hcg levels pls pls help im devastated!! Xx


----------



## desperat4baby

I have had another negative today but still no bleedin :( i dont understand whats happening and the doctors are giving me no answers. Please help ladies please im so unhappy and confused


----------



## itwillhappen

Keep the hope! 

Did you take in consideration that the spotting you experienced could have been your period? In this case maybe you missed a new cycle of monitoring and trying. I did experienced brown spotting and late AF...I was not TTC at that time but rather not protecting (let it be). Still negative tests. 

Sorry...don't want to seem too harsh...I am just thinking that is better to move on to another trying. 

Good luck and keep the faith! Believe that it will happen :) :flower:


----------



## desperat4baby

Yer i have been thinking it could have just been a very strange period but just think the two faint positives are weird i mean why else would i get them im seriously confussed :s


----------



## desperat4baby

Well i am going to test again tomorrow if the strange brown spotting i had last month did happen to be an abnormal period then i would have been due for my next period 3days ago on monday but still nothing so thats 2months now a negative, positive, positive, negative, negative in that order all were done roughly within a few days of each other i have never had anything like this happen before i havw even visited the midwive who wasnt particually helpful told her the situation and all she suggested was dping another test wouldnt do one for me so had to spend more money that was qhen i got my last 2 negatives im getting really fed up now of not knowing whats going on please does anyone have any thoughts or advice x


----------



## julybabe84

I get "brown periods" when I have an annovulatory cycle for me this happens every 3 cycles or so. 

Fx'd for your bfp x


----------



## desperat4baby

Whats an anovultary cycle? Ive never had this before i have always been the same since i started my periods when i was 11 im now 21 and i havent come on this month not even the spotting and discharge like last month do you think i could be pregnant? X


----------



## rahrah23

Hi all. I've been TTC for 12 months now with no luck. 
have appointment with fertility specialist next month. 

Im kinda having the same problem as everyone, i was due for my period and i have now got a small amount of brown discharge. 

i bought a test but nervous to take it as every other time i have taken one it has been negative. 

I have never had any brown discharge before and this time it feels real but like i said im scared to be dissapointed!....


any advice please??

xx

:shrug:


----------



## mommybliss

I had my tubes tied after I had my third child in september of 2010, last week (6-20-11) I started spotting (not leaking) a brown, sticky/ watery substance from "down there", no cramps or anything. (My period always comes on time, I've NEVER had spotting, let alone whatever this is) It wasn't enough to get in my undies, it only showed on the tp. ( sorry for the TMI) Anyways, the slight spotting started about two-five days before my period was supposed to start and 11 days after I would have ovulated. The spotting stuck around for five days off and on and then it faded to a pink-ish color for a day and now it's gone. I have done countless searches on google and all point to pregnancy. I haven't had the courage to take an hpt yet, was hoping to see what someone else might have to say in response.
thanks in advance,
absolutely awestruck
P.s.
I have been experiencing fatigue, food aversions, slightly more sensitive nipples, and headaches.


----------



## itwillhappen

mommybliss said:


> I had my tubes tied after I had my third child in september of 2010, last week (6-20-11) I started spotting (not leaking) a brown, sticky/ watery substance from "down there", no cramps or anything. (My period always comes on time, I've NEVER had spotting, let alone whatever this is) It wasn't enough to get in my undies, it only showed on the tp. ( sorry for the TMI) Anyways, the slight spotting started about two-five days before my period was supposed to start and 11 days after I would have ovulated. The spotting stuck around for five days off and on and then it faded to a pink-ish color for a day and now it's gone. I have done countless searches on google and all point to pregnancy. I haven't had the courage to take an hpt yet, was hoping to see what someone else might have to say in response.
> thanks in advance,
> absolutely awestruck
> P.s.
> I have been experiencing fatigue, food aversions, slightly more sensitive nipples, and headaches.

In my last 6 to 8 cycles I have the same type of brown discharge befor a full flow. I am TTC and still I was not pregnant. When I described this spotting to the OBG she explained that the brownish color is due to an acid enviroment that the blood stays in before is time to get out and because of this we are not seeing a bright red from the begining. Now if her explanation has a foundation or not, I wouln't know. I am just saying how she explained to me. 

I also though several times that maybe I'm pregnant. Sometimes, especialy when you're ttc or thinking in a way or another about pregnancy, you start seeing signs even where there're not. Of course there is a slight chance of being pregnant and instead of wondering you can just do the test, but based on my experience, these brownish discharges might not be a sign of pregnancy.


----------



## desperat4baby

Hey guys wel i just wanted to update you all on my situation and ask for some advice. After my 2 positive pregnancy tests followed by negatives and no period for 3months i eventually kicked up such a fuss at my doctors that they sent me for an ultrasound. The ultrasound showed no pregnancy but it picked up a fairlu large but not worrying cyst on my right ovary and my left ovary was polysthetic. Im devastated by this news as i have been trying for a baby for 8months and really thought i might have been pregnant. Im so desperate to have a family and my fiancee already has a child i feel as though i will never have children. Pleasr could anyone give any advice or tell me what my chances are of conceiving?? X


----------



## hoping4girl

desperat4baby said:


> Hey guys wel i just wanted to update you all on my situation and ask for some advice. After my 2 positive pregnancy tests followed by negatives and no period for 3months i eventually kicked up such a fuss at my doctors that they sent me for an ultrasound. The ultrasound showed no pregnancy but it picked up a fairlu large but not worrying cyst on my right ovary and my left ovary was polysthetic. Im devastated by this news as i have been trying for a baby for 8months and really thought i might have been pregnant. Im so desperate to have a family and my fiancee already has a child i feel as though i will never have children. Pleasr could anyone give any advice or tell me what my chances are of conceiving?? X

I'm sorry desperat...I don't have much advice for you but didn't wanna r&r, so I'll bump it back to the top for ya :winkwink: Hope things go well, keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

It depends on the size and what kind of cyst it is. I have PCOS so I have a ton of cysts on both ovaries but I can get pregnant as long as I ovulate on my own. If I don't then I'll need Clomid. Did they tell you anything about the cyst? Did you ask if it would interfere with you getting pregnant?


----------



## desperat4baby

Not rele my doctors have been really unhelpful through out the whole thing they seem to think im some kind of ideot makin a fuss and tellin me i should have no problems but if nothin happens aftera yeae then they will look into fertility help i dont wana keep waitin. My fiancees mum seems to think the cyst is large because she has one herself and said it is larger than hers. Im fed up of keep going to my doctors and gettin no answers but desperatly wantimg help


----------



## kittylady

Can you not go to a different doctors and get a second opinion? If it were me I wouldn't want them as my doctors if they are so unhelpful.:hugs:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Then I think you should get a new doctor. A girl I used to be friends with never got any concern from her gyn. She's been TTC for a year and she finally got a new doctor that sent her off to a fertility doctor. Some don't think it's a big deal and some care.


----------

